# Spoon making for a newbie



## CDL (May 14, 2008)

After reading some of the posts on here, I've decided I would like to try myhand at making spoons, but I have no idea where to start. Any tips on where to get materials, etc? Thanks.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Netcraft is a decent place to start, as you do not have to buy your spoon blanks in bulk like some other places on the 'net. They also have a reasonably priced "entry level" air-brush kit. 

I've found the guys there to be very helpful when asking questions about such things. They have a store on the West side of Toledo.


----------

